# Data Plate decode



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I am having trouble finding a code for group 3 on my data plate.
I thought someone might of just made a mistake when stamping it, but I saw another 65 with the same O paint code and it also had a a group three as P.
Is it possible this code was only used in the KAN plant.
Just wonding what it stands for,
thanks for any help that may be given

12C
6523737 KAN 3514
213- O-6
E 2KWGP 3P 4F 5NW


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

The 6 shows as a beige Cordova top.......0 may be for 'special" paint....JB.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't find a listing for the "O" either........


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Is this the same car with the thread over on PY?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

"O" is a special order paint code for Tiger Gold

1st group
E tinted glass/all windows
2nd group
K E or K = air conditioning (differs in ducting)
W 2 speed auto trans 1965-1967
G console
P radio, 1964-1965
3rd group
P No listing for P
B = rear window defogger
K = dome reading lamp 1964-1965
N = roof rail reading lamps
4th group
F outside remote mirror
5th group
N GTO option 1964-1965 (PON/KC only)
W retractable seat belts 1964-1965


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh, I just went to color options where they didn't list O, not in the samples where they listed it. Darn UGTO.........


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the information, I still have not found what the P is for eather.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2012)

*what is this accessary 3C*

What does 3C mean on the data plate in accessary? I can't find it anywhere.
Thanks, Dave


----------

